# WAR3 0xC0000005 "The memory could not be 'read'.



## needhelpio (Jun 11, 2005)

This is the EXACT error. I KEEPS CRASHING 95% of the time. sometimes right away during a game or maybe 20 - 40 minutes and sometimes it never crashes. IT IS SOOO ANNOYING AND ITS SERIOUSLY PISSING ME OFF. I heard many ppl saying it just suddenly stopped crashing or they just cleaned the inside of their pc and it worked or they jsut reinstalled it. I did the following...

1.Uninstall & reinstalled
2.Scandisk
3.Defragment
4.Used war3.reg
5.Ran memtest without any errors
6.Did most of the steps in www.blizzard.com/support(I didnt change -opengl and take out a memory stick)


This application has encountered a critical error:

FATAL ERROR!

Program: c:\documents and settings\kalv\kalv\warcraft iii\war3
Exception: 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:6F19Fd03

The instruction at '0x6F19FD03' referenced memory at '0x04FC2CD0'.
The memory could not be 'read'.

Press OK to terminate the application.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 25, 2005)

*solution*

had this problem a while back. Solved it by changing the frequency of my ram. go into bios (normally by pressing delete at startup screen) then go to frequency/voltage control and change the cpu:ram frequency ratio to something that puts your ram frequency considerably lower than it was. like my ram frequency was 200 and i brought it down to 133 and it worked fine.


----------



## needhelpio (Jun 11, 2005)

will this cause any performance downgrades if i do this


----------

